# youtube prep vidieos sujustions



## tOPDOG1769 (9 mo ago)

I'm new point me in a good direction


thanks


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

City Prepper
The Urban Prepper
Heroic Prepper
EDC TV
Sensible Prepper
empdoctor
Mid-America Prep
AlaskaGranny

Canadian Prepper has become 150% doom and gloom now.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't forget Backpackhack


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> ...Canadian Prepper has become 150% doom and gloom now.


But I LIKE gloom & doom! Infowars: There's a War on for Your Mind!


----------

